# Best product for army worms?



## hay-man

I have a 20 acres of Tifton 85, and noticed a few armyworms yesterday. They are not thick yet, maybe 1 per square foot at the most. I got them last year in September, and sprayed with Mustang. It seemed to work just wondering what everybody is using and which product has a longer residual, and best bang for the buck?


----------



## endrow

Any pyrethroid insecticide will work and you used Mustang that is a good one at least for us .. But if you have an infestation the best bet is spray just after it gets dark that is when they feed


----------



## bluefarmer

4-6 oz of swimming pool shock treatmen /100gal water, it has no residual effect but is very cheap and curls em right up


----------



## somedevildawg

bluefarmer said:


> 4-6 oz of swimming pool shock treatmen /100gal water, it has no residual effect but is very cheap and curls em right up


Interesting......for best residual use Dimillin, it's not a pyrethroid, it's a growth inhibitor, good residual, mix with mustang to give em double dose....


----------



## Stan r

My neighbor and I had to spray last weekend. Standley Feed store in Madisonville said to use Kendo. A little less than 4 oz. per acres cost $90 per gallon. I was also told tombstone was good. 2 oz. per acre cost $220 for a gallon.


----------



## endrow

Stan r said:


> My neighbor and I had to spray last weekend. Standley Feed store in Madisonville said to use Kendo. A little less than 4 oz. per acres cost $90 per gallon. I was also told tombstone was good. 2 oz. per acre cost $220 for a gallon.


I am wondering in other states do you need a pesticide applicators license to by restricted use products like Kendo


----------



## Stan r

I think it requires a applicators license everywhere. Call you local feed store that sell chemicals.

Here is the web site link

http://www.helmagro.com/Products/Details.asp?dID=6&dT=Kendo%20Insecticide


----------



## hay-man

Thanks for all the advice! I went with the mustang, but at $250 a gal I am definately going to try the chlorine shock next time. Thanks again!


----------



## somedevildawg

hay-man said:


> Thanks for all the advice! I went with the mustang, but at $250 a gal I am definately going to try the chlorine shock next time. Thanks again!


Ima check and see what I paid for it...think that's about right, I'm down to 10oz left....been a flippin battle this year, just lost 1/3 of another field to the lil bastards...


----------



## DKFarms

Karate. Other equivalent products are out there under other names as well. License required. Knocks them out in about 4 hours here down south. Supposedly some residual as well but I can't confirm that.


----------



## somedevildawg

DKFarms said:


> Karate. Other equivalent products are out there under other names as well. License required. Knocks them out in about 4 hours here down south. Supposedly some residual as well but I can't confirm that.


Good to hear your opin dk, are y'all able to get any hay up in little squares in this year of the monsoon or have y'all been on the edge of the weather? We can't get a window big enuf, when we finally do, having to deal with damn army worms...lost 1/3 of a field to the slimy bastards. What I don't get is this, every other year I've had them, I could spray them and the cow birds slowly disappeared, I sprayed 3 days ago at a high rate 4oz to acre, label says 3.2-4oz, ain't nothing crawling in that field, I mean nothing, well maybe some ants made it through but nothing else, but them damn cow birds are coming back every day, by the dozens....went back out and checked today....nothing but cow birds, ain't seen a live army worm, also sprayed with dimillin for residual....I think them cow birds see the brown patches in an otherwise green field and swoop down to investigate, I don't know. Bad thing is they seem to be eating something, just for the life of me can't tell what....maybe dead worms? I'm at a loss..


----------



## nhbaler282

Tell me if I am wrong but it seems to me that around here the people that start getting armyworms first and the worse all use chicken litter,I don't use the stuff and don't have much problem with them unless I put out a lot of just nitrogen my observation may be wrong but I am still watching


----------



## somedevildawg

nhbaler282 said:


> Tell me if I am wrong but it seems to me that around here the people that start getting armyworms first and the worse all use chicken litter,I don't use the stuff and don't have much problem with them unless I put out a lot of just nitrogen my observation may be wrong but I am still watching


Nh baler, go to ur profile and put some type of location in so the members can see if ya don't mind....your observations are correct, they do seem to like the fertilized grass much better than non, fella down the road never fertilizes his....never has army worms, I battle with them every year, I also fertilize 4 times a year for a total of 400units of N. Don't think it matters what kind..be it chicken, turkey litter or urea or ammonium nitrate, they just want the good stuff...


----------



## nhbaler282

OK I fixed my profile I think anyway hope that helps


----------



## DKFarms

somedevildawg, I am probably fixin to jinx myself but here goes. My square bale operation is experiencing one of the best years in a long time. All of first cutting was sold in the field and half of second cutting is gone. I have been a little on the dry side while others within a mile of me have gotten inches of rain this summer. Last year it rained some amount for 48 days straight. My fertilizer timing has been good and I have been able to stay ahead of grasses with only a 12 oz rate of Roundup. Putting 200 lbs of 24-9-17-3S after each cutting. Yields are good and if things stay the way they are, 3rd cutting should be spectacular. Equipment all working, even the Bale Bandit is making bundles without a problem. No army worms so far. I see cow birds, too, and always run out to the field if I see 5 or more to the acre and they are standing still. I have enough crabgrass though to use as an indicator since they always seem to eat that first. Best part is, I now have MY OWN BARN to put everything in. No more renting, leasing, trading, fixing, or begging space to store hay. But, like my old daddy use to say,"Don't get too excited, son, it probably won't last."


----------



## somedevildawg

That's great news! You deserve a break after all you've dealt with....congrats! I thought you might be on the edge...wasn't sure

Did you put up a steel strand? concrete? I understand your pain...I'm beggin, rentin, and swapping storage as well....

I built a 80x80 pole barn this spring, got to thinkin bout half way through....."I must be a real dumbass to be building a barn to store $20k dollars worth of hay in while $200k + worth of equipment sits outside"......now my equipment has a nice home and I still face storage issues....did manage to rent an abandoned warehouse about 12 miles away so we've been truckin it there....works for now, we ain't got much to put up anyway....lots of rounds, they stay outside....

Glad to hear all is well in your neck of the woods....


----------



## Colby

Liquid 7 works good and is cheap. If you want to leave a residue which is not nessicairy for arm worms buy mustang max but that stuff is expensive


----------



## somedevildawg

Colby said:


> Liquid 7 works good and is cheap. If you want to leave a residue which is not nessicairy for arm worms buy mustang max but that stuff is expensive


Colby, took me a minute, I used it one time and it did a good job, think it was a quart per acre, but one thing I did notice, for about a year or more, everytime I raked (I used a ground driven wheel rake then) I could smell it, did you experience that as well? Just curious...


----------



## Colby

The mustang max or liquid 7? 
We've put out the mustang max on a few patches this year for grasshoppers and it is strong, makes me sick in the cab tractor putting it out if its a big patch. I've never smelt it In the ground though but then again I've never even thought about it. I could see smelling it while the residue is still on the plant?

And you may of mixed it strong? I'm not sure the exact mixture but we do a jug for about 60 acres. You could get by with less as army worms are easy to kill


----------



## somedevildawg

Colby said:


> The mustang max or liquid 7?
> We've put out the mustang max on a few patches this year for grasshoppers and it is strong, makes me sick in the cab tractor putting it out if its a big patch. I've never smelt it In the ground though but then again I've never even thought about it. I could see smelling it while the residue is still on the plant?
> And you may of mixed it strong? I'm not sure the exact mixture but we do a jug for about 60 acres. You could get by with less as army worms are easy to kill


Sorry I was speaking of the seven


----------



## ForemanTX

For grasshoppers and army wormers I use Silencer(5oz.acre).


----------

